# Western PA - Male - Dies Sat - Today!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yikes...just got this email...sent today!

WE FOUND A GERMAN SHEPHERD ABOUT TWO AND HALF WEKS AGO. HE WAS IN BAD SHAPE AND COLD. WE TOOK HIM IN AND TRIED TO FIND HIS OWNER WITH NO LUCK. WE TOOK HIM ON SUNDAY TO ANIMAL FRIENDS BUT THEY HAD NO ROOM FOR HIM. WE THEN TOOK HIM TO WESTERN PENNA. HUMAIN SOC. .WE TOLD THEM WE DIDN`T WANT HIM KILLED. THEY CALLED US ON FRIDAY YESTERDAY, AND SAID HE WAS GOING TO BE PUT DOWN ON SAT. IF NO ONE COMES IN TO ADOPTS HIM. WE CAN`T BECAUSE WE HAVE TWO DOGS ALREADY.THE OWNER CALLED THEM AND SAID SHE DIDN`T WANT HIM ANYMORE. HE IS A GREAT DOG .FREINDLY AND VERY PLAYFUL WITH PEOPLE. HE RIDE S GREAT IN A CAR TOO. PLEASE ,CAN YOU HELP HIM?????MY NUMBER xxxxxxPLEASE HELP....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PM me for phone number

I won't be around much today...if there is anyone I can give this contact info to and be in charge of giving it out...please let me know...I would hate for someone to pm me and me not be here if this dog can be helped.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the contact info for this boy if anyone can help him.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

PM me for contact info.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is so sad. I hope someone can help him before it's too late.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I am just seeing this now. The shelter is about 15 minutes from me. I can stop and check today.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I just got back from the shelter. I asked several of the volunteers about a supposed Shepherd. None of them knew of this one. 

Only one I found close a shepherd mix, 9 years old owner surrendered on 12/29 










very hard to take pictures today, was real crowded.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Thank you for going to check!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you so much jeffreyzan for checking...that was very kind of you.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

not a problem!! I dont get on here as much but do what I can 

If you need me to check anything else in the area let me know 

I can PM your a blackberry email


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Great!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------

